
7k more signatures needed on the Snowden pardon petition  - DanielRibeiro
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/pardon-edward-snowden/Dp03vGYD?at93
======
mjfern
Looks like this post is being flagged. 55 points in 2 hours and it sits near
the bottom.

I think this is a misuse of the flag button given HN guidelines. I don't see
how this post is spam or offtopic: "If you think something is spam or
offtopic, flag it by going to its page and clicking on the "flag" link."

I'm seeing this more and more on HN. The flag button is being used to
"downvote" posts that present a point of view that some disagree with. I find
this trend disturbing.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
I often flag duplicate posts so they'll drop out in favor of the first post. I
did not flag this one but it is a duplicate post. The WH petition to pardon
him has been posted before very recently. Adding a garbage url parameter to
the end may fool HN de-duping algorithm but not humans. Same with changing the
title.

------
diminoten
It's not a petition to pardon Snowden, it's a petition for a White House
response on the topic of pardoning Snowden.

Key difference.

~~~
gesman
Petitions is a perfect outlet to convey to crowds an illusion of having
control over [insert your problem here]. Lack of control is the first cause of
rebellion. Rebellions are expensive to contain. Petitions are the vehicle to
detour crowd's attention away from the real cause of [insert your problem
here].

------
digerata
5600... keep it up...

------
DiabloD3
3k signatures left (presumably this means 4k signatures happened in the past 5
hours).

------
soperj
We're going to have to switch the title to 6K here right away.

------
silveira
And now NSA has 100k targets.

~~~
lukifer
False. The NSA already has 7 billion targets.

